# Kita-Saitama Blues



## Benito81

Hello!

 I'd like to know the meaning of the following part of a song, I think original from the anime "Shin-Chan". I hope not to be violating the forum rules this time ;-).

"Soba furu ame ni nureteiru
Omae no senaka ga samishige de
Omowazu daite shimatta yo
Aa Kita Saitama Buruusu yo"


----------



## _forumuser_

Benito81 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'd like to know the meaning of the following part of a song, I think original from the anime "Shin-Chan". I hope not to be violating the forum rules this time ;-).
> 
> "Sob*o* furu ame ni nureteiru                          Wet in the light* rain
> Omae no senaka ga samishige de                   Your back looked lonely
> Omowazu daite shimatta yo    Without thinking, I ended up closing my arms around you
> Aa Kita Saitama Buruusu yo"   Ah, North Saitama blues...sing it now!



I remember that song! By the way it's sobo (roughly, violently--I think) not soba. Here you can find the complete lyrics:

http://www.jtw.zaq.ne.jp/animesong/ku/kureyon/kita.html

*Thanks Flaminius.


----------



## Flaminius

Hello,

*_forumuser_* , nice to see you back.  そぼ降る is a compound verb describing how quietly fine raindrops fall; nothing to do with 粗暴 (_sobō_).  "Pouring," therefore, should be replaced by "drizzling" but otherwise I agree with your translation.


----------



## _forumuser_

Flaminius said:


> Hello,
> 
> *_forumuser_* , nice to see you back.  そぼ降る is a compound verb describing how quietly fine raindrops fall; nothing to do with 粗暴 (_sobō_).  "Pouring," therefore, should be replaced by "drizzling" but otherwise I agree with your translation.



Oh, OK, thanks. It's prettier with a gentler rain than with the storm I made up.  Nice to see you too, Flaminius.


----------



## Benito81

Thank you so much for your help. (I don't speak a word of japanese). Do you know where could I find the complete translation?


----------



## Aoyama

> Omowazu daite shimatta yo Without thinking, I ended up closing my arms around you


Or more simply : Omowazu daite shimatta yo Without thinking, I ended up hugging you ...


----------



## akimura

Maybe this post is meant for a little step further from the original qutestion but,...  





Aoyama said:


> Or more simply : Omowazu daite shimatta yo Without thinking, I ended up hugging you ...



 I would not disagree with all the English translation having done on this part.  Just a little more observations:  思わず (omowazu) has a nuance of doing something unconsciously.  しまった (shimatta) here, particularly with the combination with 思わず, is more of "did it unintentionally" than "ended up doing it" (if I understand &quot;end up V-ing" correctly).  So I would say, "I hugged you unconsciously and unintentionally (and a little later you realized you were giving a hug.)"; reflects something more in nuance from the original Japanese lyrics, but I wonder if it sounds natural enough to native English speakers.  Some other possibilities I came up with are:  "I just couldn't help hugging you." "I just couldn't resist hugging you."  I'm just not sure how much these two have a connocation of "思わず～してしまった" or "doing something unconsciously".  I am interested to hear what native English speakers have to say.


----------



## kaito

Ending up somewhere or ending up doing something already implies that you don't really know how you got there.

"I just couldn't help hugging you." & "I just couldn't resist hugging you."  
Natural sounding and implies (a not unconscious) desire.

"I hugged you unconsciously and unintentionally"
Sounds like you're trying hard to explain that you didn't want to hug him/her.


----------



## _forumuser_

Aoyama said:


> Or more simply : Omowazu daite shimatta yo Without thinking, I ended up hugging you ...



Hi. Hugging suggests intimacy of the kind you might have between parent and child or two friends and thus sounds a little "off" in a love song. To "close one's arm around someone," by contrast, though much longer, only refers to the romantic type of hugging that is implied here, don't you think?



akimura said:


> Maybe this post is meant for a little step further from the original qutestion but,...
> 
> I would not disagree with all the English translation having done on this part. Just a little more observations: 思わず (omowazu) has a nuance of doing something unconsciously. しまった (shimatta) here, particularly with the combination with 思わず, is more of "did it unintentionally" than "ended up doing it" (if I understand &quot;end up V-ing" correctly). So I would say, "I hugged you unconsciously and unintentionally (and a little later you realized you were giving a hug.)"; reflects something more in nuance from the original Japanese lyrics, but I wonder if it sounds natural enough to native English speakers. Some other possibilities I came up with are: "I just couldn't help hugging you." "I just couldn't resist hugging you." I'm just not sure how much these two have a connocation of "思わず～してしまった" or "doing something unconsciously". I am interested to hear what native English speakers have to say.



"Ended up" part translates the -te shimatta part.


----------



## akimura

kaito said:


> Ending up somewhere or ending up doing something already implies that you don't really know how you got there.
> 
> "I just couldn't help hugging you." & "I just couldn't resist hugging you."
> Natural sounding and implies (a not unconscious) desire.





_forumuser_ said:


> "Ended up" part translates the -te shimatta part.



Thank you for answering my question.  I just wanted to add, that in colloquial Japanese we sometimes use the "思わず...てしまった" pattern as "I just couldn't help doing something." to emphasize a given situation gave us a strong desire to do something even consciously.  It's contradictory to 思わず, but we enjoy the effect of this phrase giving us a nuance of irresistability.  Here is an example:

その犬はとっても可愛かったから、思わず頭を撫でちゃった。
The dog was so cute I ended up patting his head.

In this situtation, it could be the case that the speaker consciously patted the dog.  The idea of the whole Japanese sentence is to emphasize how cute the dog was.  Some Japanese may avoid this usage due to the contradiction between consciousness and unconsciousness, but many use it and the effect is excellent in colloquial Japanese.


----------

